# Cloth or mesh lid



## Shadow (Feb 3, 2014)

Which one is better,for a ghost mantids whole life


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 3, 2014)

Well.. When they eat fruit flies, use fine screen/mesh or cloth.. And once they are eating larger prey, mesh or screen


----------



## Digger (Feb 3, 2014)

Shadow - while rearing nymphs during their FF eating stages, I used parts of women's hose (pantyhose) stretched over the top of containers. They allow excellent air transfer, yet hold back the tiniest feeder.


----------

